

Ask HN: New git feature? Comments on edit - elb0w

I constantly find myself doing git add -p before a commit. While comments themselves are great, sometimes I feel like having the ability to annotate these edits so that I could refer to when I looked up old commits would be helpful.<p>IE: A comment that represents my aim / goal or theory on why im making this change. Would be a nice additional level to comments I think.
======
wahnfrieden
Use an issue tracker for this, and reference issue IDs in your commit logs.

